# what rounds to shoot out of a 22-250



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

just got a new savage 22-250, just wondering what would be the most effective round to shoot. Thanks


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

What are you going to be shooting? Your target has a lot to do with what bullet to use. But my 22-250 seems to like hornady and nosler 50 gr. ballistic tips.


----------



## hagman (Feb 18, 2010)

gonna be shooting coyotes mainly and any other critter that wants a pain pill!!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

most 22-250 will only shoot the lighter ones, nothing heavier than 60 gr. or so. I have a Savage striker which is that way.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hagman said:


> just got a new savage 22-250, just wondering what would be the most effective round to shoot. Thanks


I have a Ruger Model 77V bull barrel w/Mauser action. I load 45, 52, 53 grain hollow points and 55 grain Moly coated V-Max for varmints. All these loads shoot well in my rifle.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Savage Predator in 22-250 with a 1 in 12 twist. My best groups come from Berger 62 gr VLD's. Nosler 55's group at 1 inch. Tried 53 gr Barns but they will only group at 1.5 in., the Bergers shoot the best out of mine.
Cur Dog


----------



## wyocaller (Feb 9, 2010)

I have trouble with the varmit gernades they tumble from my remington and browning blr nosler 60 grainers or hornaday 55 gr shoot great


----------



## Lookin4lunkers (Feb 24, 2010)

52g Berger with 34.5g Varget shoots a ragged one hole group (5 shots) ot of my 700VSF


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

mine likes 40 and 50 grain ballistic tips over hodgdon H 380. the 40s do wonders on p-dogs.


----------



## winterfunguy (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a good topic and it mostly depends on the rifling twist rate you have. Most standard 22-250's have a 1-14" twist rate which tends to like 40-55 grain bullets but nothing heavier. The 1-12" twist found in some of the "Predator" and target models will allow you to bump up to 60-65 grain but want to explode the lighter 40 grainers in mid air and if you have a twist rate faster than that for instance a 1-9" you will be able to stabilize the longer 70 grainers. Each twist rate has a "window" of optimal performance and that window moves on the bottom and top as the rate changes. My 1-14" Stevens 200 loves almost all 50-55 grain bullets and will shoot 40 grainers almost as well. The best thing to do is try different brands and weights untill you find the magic load, This is much easier and affordable for us handloaders than those who have to purchase Factory ammo. If you hand load Give Hodgen H380 a try, most 22-250's love this powder and Varget is my next choice. As for bullet choice my top 3 are 50gr Nosler Ballistic Tip, 55gr Speer TNT and 50gr. Combined Technologies Silvertip. As for factory loads Hornady ammo is top notch and the Winchester Supreme with the Moly Silvertip shoot exceptionally well out of most every 22-250. Hope this helps


----------



## tunered (Feb 5, 2010)

For dogs the 65 vmax and h414 or win 760 [one and same] is awful hard to beat. ed


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

tunered said:


> For dogs the 65 vmax and h414 or win 760 [one and same] is awful hard to beat. ed


Ed, which factory ammo would you recommend? I think that's what hagman's original question pertained to. Good advice with the 65 though, seems like lots of guys try to go too light with their .22 bullets in that case.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Mine is 1 in 12 twist and I've only tried Win. Supreme Bal. Tips in 50 and 55 grn.Getting 3/8 and 3/4 groups.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you're shootng 3/8" groups that is certainly minute of coyote to about 500 yds.


----------



## tunered (Feb 5, 2010)

ebbs, I havent bought enough factory ammo in the last 25 years to even know whats new, bought a couple boxs of 223wssm a few years back because i couldnt find any brass locally, but if his twist is standard at 1-14, there is a slew of 40-50-52-53-55 grain loads that should work well, best results will most likely be in the 50-53 grain bullets, if 1-12 twist, I prefer the 55-65 grain weight, I have a old tang saftey ruger77 with a 26in Kreiger in 1-12 twist that does well with the 55-65 grain bullets. ed


----------

